# Zim Monaco To The Rescue



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

As some members will know I am an avid follower of the Volvo Round the World race. I have had the pleasure of visiting the race village in Alicante now for the last two events.

There have now been 3 retirements from the six yacht competing with Puma being the latest. Dis masted on the 22nd whilst racing with Telefonica for the lead. To see some amazing photos and the story of how the Zim Monaco goes to her aid follow the link below.

Also for those who may like to see some close ups of the yachts they are in my Gallery.

http://www.sail-world.com/UK/Volvo-Ocean-Race:-Puma-effects-fuel-transfer-at-sea-+-Video/91093 

Hawkey01


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Update on this. Puma is anchored off Tristan now and the crew are being well looked after by the islanders. They also had a game of golf on the island course. It has to be seen to understand the hazards. Volvo Ocean race site has film. The rescue ship sailed from Capetown today ETA 2nd Dec.

Hawkey01


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

At least they didn't put out a Mayday, have they deen disqualified from the race for having contact with another vessel?


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Dickyboy,

no the race is run in legs and each has a number of points allocated to each for placings etc. In this case all three that have retired from leg one are heading for Capetown, in all cases aboard ships,were their respective teams are waiting to carryout major repairs. The next leg from Capetown to the PG starts with an in port race as its called on the 10th Dec. To my knowledge - not that I know all the rules - it would be impractical to have a disqualification rule as it is a very arduous race and on the extreme edge at all times. As I have said before the web site is very good and they have video of these yachts in all kinds of weather. A Volvo 70 at speed - up to 40 knots if the conditions are suitable is something to behold.

Hawkey01


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Thanks Hawkey01
One other question. Had they NOT withdrawn from the race, and had no damage and were still racing when they came in deleberate contact with another vessel, would they then have been discqualified?


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Normally with a yacht race - from what I understand - if you hit or collide with another yacht be it at the start or during the race a time penalty is incurred. They have certain rules of the road IE who is where and who has to go around etc etc but I do not know what they are. Whilst they are in open water they, I think, would keep fairly well away from each other especially when running at speed. All highly technical and beyond my knowledge. They all carry a full time navigator who's job is to make the calls on the weather and what courses to lay etc. They have very sophisticated laptops with all the data on them via the Sat system onboard.

Hawkey01


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Thanks Hawkey01.
Not my idea of fun at all  I've always reckoned that water is for working on, not having fun on. 
Very interesting story though


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Just a quick update. All the damaged yachts arrived safely into Capetown aboard their respective ships. After marathon amounts of work they were all repaired and took part in the Harbour race yesterday. At 1300 today they started the 2nd leg heading for Abu Dhabi. Weather not forecast to be too good tonight so lets hope they make it without mishap.

Hawkey01


----------



## China hand (Sep 11, 2008)

And pirate precautions?


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

China Hand,

yes I have been thinking about the Pirates. I am sure they have taken this into account. With all the money invested by these teams I hope so. Maybe they think a multi million pound racing yacht wont be of interest to the Pirates. Mind you if the conditions are right they would have a job to catch an Ocean 70.

Hawkey01


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

The pirate situation has been taken very seriously by the Volvo Race. Below two links to see what they are doing.

http://www.volvooceanrace.com/en/news/3358_Piracy-threat-forces-race-route-change.html

http://www.volvooceanrace.com/en/news/4492_Stealth-Zone-information.html

Hawkey01


----------

